# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Мои Авторские фото - Засыпко Андрей (персональная галерея)

## magistr

начнем помаленьку, добавлю несколько работ своих, своего родного города:
так получилось, что снимок, который я делал при тестировании фотоаппарата стал одним из самых воруемых у меня. Многие его выставляли как свой, при этом даже рассказывая, как они раскрашивали окна, но могу вам сказать честно, исходный файл RAW есть только у меня, и окна не раскрашивались, они имеют именно тот цвет, что в момент съемки, единственно, правил завалы вызванные съемкой на широкоугольник.

"Зимний ГОСПРОМ" (здание Государственной Промышленности, монолитный комплекс связанный воздушными переходами высотных сооружений. В момент создания строения - оно было небоскребом)

так получилось, что данная точка съемки стала как бы моей любимой:




Хотя здание не менее интересно и с других точек, ведь конструктивизм  -очень интересный по композиции. 





P.S. здание сейчас находится на стадии ремонта, фото еще до того, как оштукатурили. но это история, бывает и такие дни, когда здание без мейкапа :)

Но не ГОСПРОМОМ единым мой город интересен. Вот новая постройка в преддверии Евро-2012 построили новый терминал Аэропорта:

Воздушные ворота Харькова

Колокольня Успенского собора (практически копия Питерского, только малость повыше

Существует легенда, что ради принятия собора, который не мог быть выше столичных, мастера засыпали первый ярус, и вход был организован значительно выше, а уже после приема собора он был откопан, и предстал во всем величии. Именно поэтому нижний ярус имеет "плинтус" по среди высоты нижнего яруса, а не по низу.


Ну и в завершение первого поста - панорамный вид на Харьков с Лысой горы.

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Андрей- фотографии замечательные.! А первая так вообще удивительная! Не даром ее и воруют. такое запечатлеть- не каждому дано.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мои Авторские фото - Засыпко Андрей (персональная галерея)


Андрей,фотографии прекрасные,радуй нас и дальше,мы точно воровать у тебя не будем!!!!

----------


## muson521

Класс. Успехов. Чего аватарка такая жуткая?
muson521

----------


## magistr

> Класс. Успехов. Чего аватарка такая жуткая?
> muson521


почему жуткая, как по мне -прикольная, сам над собой посмеялся, мало кто на такое согласен. Ну боятся у нас, когда над тобой смеются, поэтому я начал с себя, сам над собой посмеялся :) 


а теперь еще малость работ, вон осваиваю ИК (инфракрасную съемку)

в прошлое воскресенье ездил по области, вот несколько снимков (без обработки)
Шаровский замок 
Про этот дворец читал давно, видел в фильмах и на фотографиях. Но уж очень далеко он находится от наших обычных маршрутов. В этот раз решили таки заехать по пути из Харькова в Опошню. Замок барона Кенига действительно великолепен! Очень хорошая сохранность и самого замка и хозяйственных построек, и парк в очень приличном состоянии. Заехать посмотреть обязательно стоит.
По дороге немного поблукали. Не верьте указателям на трассе Харьков-Киев! Та Шаровка на которую они указывают совсем не, то что мы искали. Вообще не понимаю, зачем было называть два села находящихся рядом одинаковым названием.
В 1670 году есаул Матвей Шарый (отсюда и название хутора) приобрел луга у реки Мерчик. В 1836 году новый владелец П. Ольховский начал обустраивать усадьбу по тальвегу и склонам двухкилометровой балки.
Дворец возводился на левом южном склоне. Западная часть дворца была построена в начале ХІХ в., центральная часть с двумя башнями в готическом стиле с элементами ренессанса – в конце ХІХ в. новым владельцем Леопольдом Кенигом. В 1911 году к средней части дворца был пристроен большой зал, а в 1920-1924 гг. к восточному фасаду – застекленная веранда.
Одновременно с расширением дворца в конце ХІХ в. по проекту архитектора Якоби проводилось активное обустройство усадьбы – был построен поселок для служащих, оранжереи, конюшни, манеж, электростанция. Особенно выделяется дом стражи возле парадных ворот, выполненных в стиле французского замка эпохи Возрождения, и дом управляющего, фланкированный по торцам двумя башнями. 

   
   

и вот в окрестностях есть еще такое:

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016), lar17110 (20.11.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## annuschka

> Воздушные ворота Харькова


Эта фотка понравилась больше всего, наверное из за перспективы, а вот "Шаровский замок" вобще обворожительный какой-то! Прям передается  атмосфера старины, этакий винтаж. Здорово! :Ok:  Неужели это все без обработки?
Андрей, радуйте нас и далее своими прекрасными работами, которыми мы будем наслаждаться! :Tender:  Творческих успехов и вдохновления!

----------


## magistr

> Неужели это все без обработки?


Шаровский замок да

цветные - незначительная обработка есть, если про Балагс Белого и завалы перспективы.

----------


## igr312

> Сообщение от muson521
> 
> 
> 				Класс. Успехов. Чего аватарка такая жуткая?


А по мне тоже не жуткая ,а с юмором! Молодец! Фотографии чудные-только вот замок я что-то не смогла увидеть.....А вот панорама с Лысой горы-слов нема! Кстати,не та ли это Лысая гора,про шабаш на которой написал Мусоргский??

----------


## magistr

Исправил, спасибо за замечание, вот еще парочку  ИК с прогулок по городу и окрсностям:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> осваиваю ИК (инфракрасную съемку)
> 
> в прошлое воскресенье ездил по области, вот несколько снимков (без обработки)
> Шаровский замок


СУПЕР!!!! такое ощущение,что это не фотографии,а объёмные картины!!!!

----------


## лингва

Впечатляет! :Ok:  Так загадочно и таинственно... Архитектура замечательная, а природа, особенно облака, кажутся одушевленными.



> завалы перспективы.


А что это такое?

----------


## magistr

немного дополню натюрмортов:

       

и немного всяко-разно, навеянного морем и пейзажами

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## magistr

--------------

сейчас и 20-ть лет назад

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Андрей, очень красивые Ваши фотографии!
А использовать их где-нибудь можно?
Осенние листья - просто замечательные!

----------


## photolook

Андрей, http://album.foto.ru/photos/or/17242/952048.jpg и воздушные ворота Харькова. Фото с открытым небом у вас выходят замечательно!

----------


## magistr



----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## МУРЁНКА

Все посмотрела - очень понравилось!

----------


## magistr

решил малость обносить ветку.

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> решил малость обносить ветку.


Андрей, знаешь, что больше всего привлекает в твоих работах? Непостановочность кадра! Сегодня этим грешат очень многие фотографы, а у тебя запечатлевается МИГ, мгновение! ЗДОРВО!!!

----------


## magistr

С праздничками всех!!!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо Андрей! И *Всех твои родных то же с праздниками,Наступившими и скорыми! Пусть НГ подарит ещё больше вдохновения и прекрасных возможностей!*

----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr

Более 10 лет снимку, но он мне до сих пор нравится, что вы скажите?

условия съемки, лист ватмана, мыльница Sony, диафрагма 2,0 (программа ночной пейзаж, ну что было) выдержка 15 сек. максимально возможное. Уговорил лампочку светиться, и фонариком подрисовал световые пятна на листе бумаги.

----------


## magistr

ещё немножко :) 
свеженького :)

----------


## татуся

Отличные фото!!!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## magistr

Шаровка, замок Кёнинга

----------


## magistr

-   

   


Благодаря дельным советам, и освежению в памяти забытого, и познаниям нового от Эдуарда Петерсона!!!

----------

Barguzenok (25.12.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

Красота! Есть что по-рассматривать и о чём подумать. У меня пока не выходит подумать над кадром, построить его, запечатлеть интересную эмоцию. Всё бегу, бегу...

----------

magistr (26.12.2016)

----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr



----------


## magistr

Каштан бывает разный

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.04.2017)

----------


## magistr

А вы помните свою школу?

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.04.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

Андрей, я не вижу твоих последних фотографий...

----------


## magistr

я вижу, заменил бы с другого сервера, но у меня больше нет возможности править.

 
- так видно?

если да, буду постить с этого ресурса

----------

nezabudka-8s (03.04.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> - так видно?
> 
> если да, буду постить с этого ресурса


Андрей, теперь видно!  :Yes4:  Вашу тему сейчас немного почистила, удалила некоторые сообщения без фото. Можете заново загружать...

И кстати, у нас на форуме теперь есть возможность размещать вложения!

----------


## magistr

спасибо, вот только я был модератором, а потом без предупреждения перестал им быть, поэтому и править свою ветку не могу.

----------


## magistr

_Весна идет...
Весне - дорогу!_

----------

ludmila_zub (14.04.2017), Mazaykina (15.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (11.04.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Весна идет...
> Весне - дорогу!


Красотища какая!!!! :Tender:  Спасибо, Андрей! Здорово!! :Ok:  Ещё хочется весны... Будет? :Blush2:

----------


## magistr

будет, жду цветения.
прошлогоднее есть, но хочется свежего.

----------

ludmila_zub (14.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (11.04.2017)

----------


## magistr

Скоро, очень скоро...
В наш чудесный город....
Весна нам счастье принесет.

----------

ludmila_zub (14.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2017)

----------


## magistr

> Андрей, я не вижу твоих последних фотографий...


вроде все поправил
или еще что-то не видно?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> вроде все поправил
> или еще что-то не видно?


Андрей, намудрили в двух постах. :Grin:  Там раньше было видно, теперь зачем-то отредактировали, поставили вместо ссылок на фото ссылки на тему. В результате, и ссылок не видно, и изображения пропали. Показываю на скрине.

*Пост 24:* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5228578
joxi_screenshot_1492275866687.png

*Пост 40:* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5363256
joxi_screenshot_1492275933907.png

Остальные посты в порядке! Замечательные фотографии! :Ok:

----------


## magistr

Спасибо.
пока не разберусь как аккуратнее прилинковывать в форум сейчас картинки.
http://album.foto.ru/ больше не поддерживает загрузку фото
остальные фото ресурсы на этом форуме не видны.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> пока не разберусь как аккуратнее прилинковывать в форум сейчас картинки.
> http://album.foto.ru/ больше не поддерживает загрузку фото
> остальные фото ресурсы на этом форуме не видны.


Лучше всего загружать фото через http://*********ru/
Затем копировать третью ссылку и помещать на форум.
Этот хостинг бессрочный, простой и картинки со временем не пропадут.

Ещё, как вариант, можно использовать http://radikal.ru/

Это два самых популярных у нас фотохостинга.

----------


## magistr

*ВЕСНА НАЧАЛАСЬ!!!*

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.04.2017)

----------


## magistr

*Если кто увидит в лесу 12 месяцев, пьющих у костра, скажите, чтоб хоть МАЮ не наливали!*







18 Апреля, 2017, оказалось 108 Января, всего лишь :)

----------

nezabudka-8s (18.04.2017), Машуленька (11.12.2019)

----------


## magistr

Нас утро встречает прохладой.....  какого же "ЭТО" в Апреле????
19 Апреля, 2017.

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.04.2017), Машуленька (11.12.2019)

----------


## magistr

Перемен требуют наши сердца,
Перемен требуют наши глаза....

г. Харьков, памятник Т.Г. Шевченко, скульптурная группа - "Гайдамаки", символизирующие борьбу народа с угнетателями за свою свободу.

----------


## magistr



----------

mishel61 (30.04.2019), Машуленька (11.12.2019)

----------


## magistr



----------

mishel61 (30.04.2019), PAN (03.03.2020), Машуленька (11.12.2019)

----------


## magistr

а вы любите снимать предметы?





Керамика Жаннеты Соловьовой

----------


## SashaSan

> Исправил, спасибо за замечание, вот еще парочку  ИК с прогулок по городу и окрсностям:


очень красивые фотографии! Где Вы обучались этому искусству?

----------


## magistr

сферическая панорама:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2086471551415645&set=pb.100001584623660.-2207520000.1563571753.&type=3&size=1024%2C1024

----------


## magistr



----------

annuschka (03.11.2019), PAN (03.03.2020), Машуленька (11.12.2019)

----------


## lar17110

:Ok:

----------


## Максим С

Очень круто сфотал природу

----------


## magistr

Спасибо за теплые слова, сейчас перелопачиваю архивы, что-то придется переделывать, из-за просевшего монитора последнее время сильно перешарпливал. Стыдно, но на убитом монике уже не замечал. Мне немного, всего 38 тыс осталось :)

----------

PAN (03.03.2020)

----------

